# Mondeo ST Wheel Referb



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

All, can anybody recommend a colour silver spray (can) that would be a similar match to normal ford alloys (or shinier) as I’m going to refurb my 16 spoke ST's myself.
I do like the diamond cut finish but as I like detailing don't want the peeling as standard.
Any examples of want you've done would be welcome.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

The MK3 Mondeo ST wheels are diamond cut on the faces and not sprayed. They wont look genuine if you just spray them :thumb:


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

yep i know that the ST's are diamond cut but the durability is c**p. thus thats why i just want a siliver similar to the focus ST's(not 170) or the new mondeo *** x a brighter silver may look nice as i've got the horrible grey colour on a ST estate


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

If you use decent wheel cleaners and keep them well sealed they wont corrode :thumb:


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

I know what you mean about the peeling bud, my best mate has the exact same problem (very common with ford wheels) with the Mondeo ST alloys. No matter what you do it just gets worse, a colleague at work who only uses shampoo to clean has the exact same problem. And his aren't even diamond cut!

We've guessed it's down to a lack of laquer or clearcoat as the seem to peel from the edges and the back.

Anyway He's replaced his with focus st replica's from ebay which look very sexy but he's also started to spray the old ones black to use for winter.

He has sanded them down using fine grit (dry) sand paper on a orbital sander then went over it by hand wet sanding till smooth. Two coats of halfords primer, two of matt black, then two of clear and they're looking sweet.

I can't really help with the colour sorry but I can say what your doing will work, as with anything patience and prep are key. Think there is a few people over at STdrivers who have done it too.


Cheers
Martin


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

Bailes thanks for the comments, however I know what I’m going to do once they're corrected I just need to referb 1st.
PS if you go on stdrivers or mondeo.org you'll see that it's a problem ford acknowledge but it was costing them that much they enforced the "wheels are trim" policy which means you only get 1 years warranty, I and many others have approached them and got the same answer.
So back to my problem, a nice bright silver similar to the focus ST3 alloys or brighter please.

Regards
Andy


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

martin,
spot on with your comments there mate, however i've just bought a second hand set of ST's so that i can use as spares thus the wife would not be happy if i went and bought another spare set.

andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure its fords machine silver if I remember correctly. Ah or is it moondust silver? It's the lighter one either way.

Only reason I leave my above comments as both my Dad's ST220's never had any issues with the alloys for years until they were kerbed!


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

Bailes i think your dads done well then and agree it's as so as they get damaged. this could even be just a slight mark or possibly a slight imperfection in the coatings themselves but once it starts to pop you just can't stop it.

regards
andy


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bailes said:


> I'm sure its fords machine silver if I remember correctly. Ah or is it moondust silver? It's the lighter one either way.
> 
> Only reason I leave my above comments as both my Dad's ST220's never had any issues with the alloys for years until they were kerbed!


Moondust Silver :thumb: Had to use it a few times when family members have damaged their wheels.


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

I have just finished refurbishing a set of these wheels! They were bought second hand for a good price but that was due to them having lacquer damage and deep curb marks... i sanded them back to bare metal and filled and re-sanded as necessary. Then a coat of filler primer, flatted back, a few coats of grey primer, flatted back until totally smooth! Then around 3 coats of base coat paint followed by three coats of lacquer.

I was just doing bits to them when i could and all in all it took me around 2months from first buying them to having them fitted to the car. For the painting i use a heated workshop with the door open for ventilation.

Due to not being able to justify the purchase of an air compressor or HVLP sprayer at this time, i just when down the aerosol route due to it being cheaper. If you choose to use HVLP/Air then Ford Moondust Silver is available pre-mixed online for a relative price. 

I however used Wurth paint in aerosol cans, its German and matches the OEM wheel colours of most German car manufacturers. It left me with a brilliant surface and their lacquer worked well too. Being german the cans are engineered slightly different; and the nozzle is much easier to control than on an english can. (In my opinion)

I will be washing the car tomorrow... if you would like me to take some photographs of the wheels for you?

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Matthew.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

As mentioned in previous post, Wurth do a bright silver, you can get bright silver ones from http://www.wheelpaints.co.uk too. With diamond cut wheels they will always coroode eventually unless they have had huge amounts of laquer put on. On the edges of the spokes the laquer is very thin and once they get a tiny chip in the water does the damage.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Mattywatsit said:


> I will be washing the car tomorrow... if you would like me to take some photographs of the wheels for you?
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Yeah wouldn't mind looking at the photos. Had my 18" Mondeo wheels refurbished 3 years ago when I bought the car. They could do with been done again as they are flaking in places.


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks guys for the info Matt get some photo's up mate.
bannan Malford on STdrivers recommened wheelpaints and they actually do the silver that ford use on the newer alloys.
i must admit i've been reading up on the polished alloys which look very impressive but labout intensive.


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

I will try and get some pictures up tomorrow  Also another thing to mention is; i have no idea on the length that they will stay un-corroded - I will just have to see, but i plan on washing them weekly just with soap and water or APC 10:1 at most... the car does about 200miles or so a week so this should be quite a test on the painted surface.

HTH

Matthew.


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

Right guys! Busy week! sorry about that - i did detail the car on monday though so I got chance to take some pictures of the wheels.... only a couple but they should give you a rough idea? only edit is to reduce the size and add logo as all...

Here are the pictures... :thumb:



















Hope this helps.

Regards,
Matthew. :wave:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Ford Brilliance silver from wheel paints matches the new Ford silvers perfectly.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

you should be chuffed with that it looks like a really nice finish.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice job on the wheels mate :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Mattywatsit said:


> Right guys! Busy week! sorry about that - i did detail the car on monday though so I got chance to take some pictures of the wheels.... only a couple but they should give you a rough idea? only edit is to reduce the size and add logo as all...
> 
> Here are the pictures... :thumb:
> 
> ...


Nice job done. May I suggest some locking wheel nuts,as Co' Durham is not to far from Cumbria I may come and remove them as they are in better condition than my wheels. :car:


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all!

Thanks for the kind comments, they came out better than i imagined if Im honest! really chuffed with them indeed! Labour intensive though due to their design xD Going to get some 1000P on them soon though to get them all sealed up.

As for locking wheel nuts - they are next on the list for the car (which isn't a Mondeo incase you were wondering) we had some locking wheel nuts; but not anymore.

To cut a long storey short - the previous tyre fitters used a torque gun to re-fit the old wheels with new tyres on... they over torqued the nuts on and then the locking wheel nut receiver got damaged trying to remove the old wheels to fit the new ones... So Ford couldn't actually get the old wheels off even with master key of anything.... so the old nuts were actually chizled off... not cool in the slightest.

Here is an overall picture of the car.... rate/slate 










EDIT: forgot to say from a detailing note! Car is wearing 2x coats of FK 1000P, 1x coat of FK 2685 and a layer of Dodo Red Mist over top... brilliant sheeting and beading qualities!

Also the tyre dressing is AB Berry Blast - I've been using it a while now and think its fantastic!

Thanks.
Matt.


----------

